# Petri Netz Erreichbarkeitsgraphen



## BodyLAB (11. Aug 2022)

Hallo,

leider hänge ich hier erneut an einer Aufgabe. Dieses mal geht es um ein Petri Netz, dort soll man denn Erreichbarkeitsgraphen erstellen. Leider läuft bei mir das Petri-Netz jedoch unendlich lang. Gibt es ein Programm womit man diesen Graph berechnen kann? 

Hier erst einmal die Aufgabe:

Mein Graph sieht derzeit wie folgt aus:
[101110] (t3) -> [101001] (t4) -> [101010] (t1) -> [010010] (t2) -> zum Anfang
jedoch kann man ja auch t1 zu beginn schalten!
[101110] (t1) -> [010110] (t2) -> [101210] (t3) -> [101101] (t4) -> [102110] -> immer so weiter (hier könnte man s4 pushen bis unendlich) 

Es steht leider nicht in der Aufgabe ob es ein Boolsches Netzt ist (dann würde es ja Klemmen sobald zwei Marken auf einer Stelle liegen würden). 
Hat jemand hierzu eine Idee?


----------

